# Base plate issues



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

So I picked up this kit. Looking through the contents and it looks pretty basic. Of course sans instructions but four walls and a roof shouldn't be that bad of a deal. 

My question is this. The base plate is slightly warped. What would be the easiest best possible wa to straighten it out. I thought about running it under a hot tap to soften the plastic a bit and then clamp it (not Jed) between a couple pieces of wood? I dunno. Whatcha think?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

:ttiwwop:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a feeling. :laugh: tomorrow.


----------

